# Where to buy reclaimed wood



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

I live in Long Island NY and am wondering if there are any places that might sell reclaimed wood. I'm interested in building a farm table using reclaimed but have no idea how to go about buying it. Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Try these:
Listing of stores that offer reclaimed wood, salvaged building … Arrow Reuse Center 51-02 21st Street Long Island NY 11101 718-472-1180 …
www.greenecoservices.com/reclaimed-wood-salvage-fsc-tim… 
Build It Green in Long Island City
Junk to Jems on Long Island.
1291 Main road, Jamesport NY 11947 (2.5 miles east of route 105 on 25 -


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Craigs List may be an option as well, you will see barn wood for sale frequently in my area. Good luck.


----------



## FredIV (Nov 9, 2011)

cool! thanks


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

there are a couple of places near Poughkeepsie ny. Try to google "Poughkeepsie ny reclaimed lumber" and you should find them.

I keep wanting to stop when I'm down that way but haven't made it yet.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

you could also try stamford wrecking in stamford ct i know that they have a used good store. There is also urban miners in hamden CT. Feel free to pm me, i work for a central connecticut demo company and know some of those guys down there.


----------



## Manitou (Dec 16, 2015)

There is a great place in Northport on 25A called Reclaim Everything. He sells reclaimed wood , reclaimed hardware etc etc. 698 Fort Solanga Rd Northport NY
631-525-9940


----------

